
Ticket 10919: "Rails improperly pluralizes 'penis.'  While technically this is a defect, 'enhancement' feels like a more appropriate word to describe this particular patch." - pius
http://dev.rubyonrails.org/ticket/10919
======
BrandonM
Strangely enough, they did not accept the patch. Even if the reference was a
slightly immature joke, "penis" is a word, after all, and there's no reason
not to improve the dictionary.

~~~
pius
As a rule, the Core Team does not accept Rails Inflector patches for
alternative spellings.

------
thomasswift
I am sorry this is just too funny, but i noticed the diff which is aptly
named. The last line says CamelToUnderscore, I thought it said CamelToe. Ah
Fridays.

------
immad
My favourite bit

+1 to penis enhancement. The current penis behavior is broken, without this it
just won't perform properly. My expectation with rails is that I should be
able to git it up and have Penis work from first pull all the way through
deployment to as many servers as will come online. It may not be broken, but
it's definitely badly bent.

------
Tichy
I wonder who came up with that bug - I mean what application are they
developing that needs a database table called penises?

~~~
umjames
Let alone methods like:

has_many :penises

or

has_and_belongs_to_many :penises

I'm sorry I went there, but someone was going to say it.

------
far33d
the word penis now appears twice on the front page.

~~~
mhartl
Not quite: the other one is 'pen1s'.

~~~
ivankirigin
"The * game", involves a competition among friends, in public, to take turns
saying a word at ever increasing volume. First to refuse to say the word
because the requisite volume shout would be too mortifying, loses. Good for
movie theaters before or during the show.

Also good for 12 year olds.

~~~
dfranke
I once attended a lecture in which the lecturer proved that this game is
isomorphic to 1-column Nim.

